# SHE WON'T POTTY TRAIN :[ PLEASE HELP :((((



## ironandwine (Feb 27, 2005)

First off, I'd like to say its great to be back. I haven't been around lately, too busy chasing after this little one. So, HI! to everyone. And WELCOME to the newbies!  

To the point-- I have Gypsy. She's almost six months old now, and she just WON'T potty train. My whole bedroom (the spot she/I spend MOST of our time) is so stained with pee spots. It's starting to smell. EW. :x I started out box training her. and it worked really well for awhile. She had some mistakes, but I just kept puting her back . But it seems like she just can't catch on. we have two boxes in our house. one upstairs in my room and one downstairs. When she waks up in the mornings she immidetly runs into my mothers room and pees and poos on her floor. even though, the box is right in my room! where she wakes up! it's like she wants to go in my moms room. I just don't know what to do. 

I don't know if I should switch to pee pads, or if I should teach her to go outside. (supervised of course). I also don't know how to disipline her. because, i dont want to be physically mean to her.. I just couldn't. But, I also hear that I shouldn't say NO to her unless I catch her in the act. I just *need some help*. I need the most effective potty training tips I can get, because my parents are getting so incredibly fed up with haveing her pee and poo everywhere. They would have sold her by now, but she was too expensive and they wouldn't get what they put into her back. plus, I'd be so upset if they ever sold her she's the light of my life <3

anyways, any advice would help PLEASE PLEASE HELP


----------



## FCPeters831 (Jun 13, 2005)

I just got my pup last week and have been working on potty training her and so far she is doing well. I take her outside to potty primarily and she has her litter box at night when she sleeps in her kennel. One thing I noticed is that she doesn't really like the litter box training unless it is in the kennel. I was going to primarily try to only litter box train her but she just didn't seem to get it very well. That is when she would just go potty anywhere like your pup does, so like I said at the beginning I started to take her outside and she has been doing really well she still has a couple little accidents but not to often. And then at night like I said, her litter box is in her kennel and she will go potty in there, again she sometimes has some accidents where she does go in the kennel and not the litter box but she is doing well over all. Another thing it sounds like you don't have your pup in a kennel at night. Maybe that is something to try because it will keep her in a place you know instead of her running off and going potty someplace. Plus dogs don't like to potty in the place that they sleep. So make sure the kennel fits her and isn't way to big, for mine it was to big so that is why I put the litter box in there. I don't know if this will help at all but I thought I would at least share what was going on with me and see if that would help you. Good luck.


----------



## ironandwine (Feb 27, 2005)

Nope, Idon't have her in a kennel right now. I tried to kennel her at the begging. but she cried for litteraly four hours, no stopping. I don't know that if after 3 months of having hr, it's such a good idea to put her in now. even though she's getting more used to it. I'm just leaving the door to it open and she sticks her head in there. Maybe i'll try putting her in there tonight. We'll see how that goes. Thank you though, I"m going to try and train her to go outside, and keep up with the litter box, i guess. 
thanks again


----------



## FCPeters831 (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah that is what Mirabelle did too. She cried for the whole night though. Then the second day she cried only half the night then the third night she only cried a fourth. And now she slept through the whole night and no crying. It is hard to have your dog cry but it is so worth her having her own space that I don't have to worry about her. And now she doesn't mind it.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Try doing a search on the site for " Potty training " you will find loads of great advice and save us saying it all again :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

had a search for some threads for you:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?p=130226&highlight=potty+train#130226

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?p=6614&highlight=potty+train#6614

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/vie...0&postorder=asc&highlight=potty+train&start=0

hope this helps :wave:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

One tip is that when she first wakes up in the morning you take her straight to the litter box or take her outside to potty---whatever way that you decide to go. Do not give Gypsy the chance to use it in the house. You must have your eye on your pup at ALL times, and whenever you can't watch her, she needs to be confined to a small area, such as a bathroom or a laundry room with her litter box in there with her. (You can use a baby gate for this purpose). If you're going to train Gypsy to go outside, take her out every hour-or-so until she gets the hang of it. And you need to clean all the areas inside your home where she has pottied with Nature's Miracle or a mixture of vinegar and water. A dog will always go back to a place where it has pottied before, and use it there again, unless you clean it up so that she can't smell the scent of the urine.  

Potty training is very intense for awhile, but in the end it is worth the effort. You can take the time to do it the right way now, or you can pay forever forward by having a dog who will potty everywhere she takes a liking to. It is HARD work for the owner to accomplish the training of the dog. You must commit yourself to diligently work at this until Gypsy catches on. A pup that goes in the home is not to be blamed, as the owner is the one who is to be watching and training at all times.We owners must take responsibility to teach our pups what they cannot learn on their own. 

I am not trying to sound rude, I'm just trying to help.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Tucker's Mom has given you some great advice. I have found persistance and consistency to be the key in house-breaking. Whether you choose to use the pee pads, litter box, or outside you have to be consistant. Don't give them the opportunity to go where they aren't supposed to, and keep her with you - some use a leash to keep their pups with them when inside. Until she is trained, don't give her the run of the house. If you can't have her with you, put her in her crate, or an area that is gated or closed off. It is work, and takes time, but she will eventually catch on.


----------



## bc_girl_79 (May 29, 2005)

*some tips for training.....*

Hi there!  

I totally understand what you're going through. Diva was doing similar stuff and my fiance wanted to get rid of her cause of all of the peeing. With her it wasn't the pooing, it was the peeing. I asked for help here as I was at my wit's end and I had really awesome tips and now Diva and I seem to have the situation under control. Anyway, here are some tips that may help as Diva uses a "litter box" too. 

First off, as soon as she wakes up take her to the litter box and tell her to go "pee-pee" (or whatever you want to call it). After playtime, nap time or eat/drink time, take her to the box and repeat "go pee-pee" (or whatever you want to call it). Praise lavishly! 

If she has an accident that you see, a firm "no" is really all that you need to say and go to the box (you don't need to physically punish your dog, I find my tone of voice can be devistating enough to Diva). If you find an accident, clean it up and be done with it. However, be sure you're not using a cleaner with ammonia in it as it smells too much like urine. Use white vinegar & hot water (25% hot water, 75% vinegar - it's ok on carpets, at least it is on mine).

Last thing....what kind of litter are you using? Your dog may not like it! I tried kitty litter and newspaper which she absolutely hated. I finally tried a pelleted litter called "yesterdays news" and she now goes religiously in her box and has only the rare accident - usually cause I haven't taken out the poo fast enough. That's another thing, if there is poo in her box or too many pee clumps, she will NOT go in the box, but will go right beside it. So I've learned to clean up after her right away, especially with the poo.

hoe this helps


----------

